# Very Long Handled Landing Nets



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm fishing from a platform at the jetty. Saw a guy the other day using about a 12 foot long handle. Anyone know who carries that?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

try a local tackle shop....here lott bros. carries long handled nets but im not sure about up there (if you cant find anywhere im sure they will ship to you http://www.lottbros.com)


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

It would be much easier to have these discussions if we could keep the answers in one place; no need to post the same question in different forums....


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry about that..didn't realize it was a rule not to post same questions in more than one area.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

It's not a rule, it's just confusing to have the same discussion going on two places. Anybody who's gonna answer you will find it where ever you put it.....


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

The Fishin' Shack says they have a 6 footer that telescopes to about 12 foot. Didn't check the price over the phone for me, but said around 30-40 bucks. I have to wait though till my wife's in a better mood.


----------

